# Merci



## juju palavas (2 Novembre 2005)

Dites merci ? et merci à qui
Je commence : je dis merci à ma voisine qui tape en ce moment sur le mur


----------



## ikiki (2 Novembre 2005)

Risqué ça comme thread...
Merci à mon voisin pour les relents quasi quotidiens de ses fritures de sardines...


----------



## quetzalk (2 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Dites merci ? et merci à qui
> Je commence : je dis merci à ma voisine qui tape en ce moment sur le mur



Si elle tape tape tape c'est sa façon d'aimer,
non ?


----------



## Fulvio (2 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Si elle tape tape tape c'est sa façon d'aimer,
> non ?



Merci à Quetzalk pour son avis éclairé


----------



## juju palavas (3 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Si elle tape tape tape c'est sa façon d'aimer,
> non ?


 c'est pour cela,que je dis merci


----------



## juju palavas (3 Novembre 2005)

bonne nuits a tous et je dis merci


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Novembre 2005)

merci juju pour ce post de flood...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Novembre 2005)

et encopre merci juju pour ce nouveau post de flood....ainsi de suite........


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2005)

Merci de pas le fermer trop vite !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci de pas le fermer trop vite !



ha!....te voila toi, merci de flooder avec moi....


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2005)

J'ai vu de la lumière et je suis entré !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu de la lumière et je suis entré !



si j'ai bien compris, je te remercierai de dire merci....


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2005)

je te remercie surtout d'avoir post&#233; ... En te voyant je me suis dis &#231;a doit &#234;tre bien l&#224; !

Donc merci !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> je te remercie surtout d'avoir posté ... En te voyant je me suis dis ça doit être bien là !
> 
> Donc merci !



non, non....de rien....
merci a toi de m'avoir suivi et ainsi de m'avoir permis de continuer de flooder...
merci a Juju pour ce fil....et ces quelques posts...
merci a mes parents de m'avoir permis de poster aussi ces posts et de m'avoir donné la vie...faut le dire...
et merci a la logistique...donc Apple et Wanadoo...entre autre...
merci aussi a la tele qui fait de la mer** d'ou ma presence ici, maintenant...
merci a la SNCF de ne m'avoir permis de poursuivre mes vacances de quelques jours...
merci a ma copine qui dort, d'ou mon flood devant la tele...
merci a mon insomnie,
merci a cette reunion qui ne sait pas trop eternisé...
et au createur de ce forum...
et merci a tous ceux que j'oublie et qui font que je peux ecrire un post de plus....


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu de la lumière et je suis entré !


Ah, de la lumière :rateau: 

J'avais cru lire, en y allant un peu vite : "une lumière"  


Et je me demandais, mais de qui donc parle-t-il :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah, de la lumière :rateau:
> 
> J'avais cru lire, en y allant un peu vite : "une lumière"
> 
> ...




Sûrement pas de moi ! :rateau:


----------



## nonos (3 Novembre 2005)

http://images.google.fr/images?q=tb...ww.sacrecoeurcharleroi.be/net_cursus/scie.jpg


----------



## ikiki (3 Novembre 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> http://images.google.fr/images?q=tb...ww.sacrecoeurcharleroi.be/net_cursus/scie.jpg




mer scie beau coup


----------



## quetzalk (3 Novembre 2005)

:sleep: bahnuilesgars :sleep: 
merci pour ce thread sans qui macgé ne serait qu'un forum de bidouille.
et dire que je m'étais inscrit ici pour régler des soucis techniques... :love: :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: bahnuilesgars :sleep:
> merci pour ce thread sans qui macgé ne serait qu'un forum de bidouille.
> et dire que je m'étais inscrit ici pour régler des soucis techniques... :love: :mouais:




Comme la majorité non ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Novembre 2005)

merci à super m , à rémy , à rezba, à jpmiss, à global , à luc g , à human ; à diablo, à juju, à macelene , à aricosec... merci à continuer chaque jour dès que l'on arrive sur mac g . 

merci pour le moral .. merci à ceux que je croise chaque jour en un sourire sincère.. 
bon allez merci !!!!
 bonne nuit ...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2005)

Et un ange passa !


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> merci &#224; super m , &#224; r&#233;my , &#224; rezba, &#224; jpmiss, &#224; global , &#224; luc g , &#224; human ; &#224; diablo, &#224; juju, &#224; macelene , &#224; aricosec... merci &#224; continuer chaque jour d&#232;s que l'on arrive sur mac g .
> 
> merci pour le moral .. merci &#224; ceux que je croise chaque jour en un sourire sinc&#232;re..
> bon allez merci !!!!
> bonne nuit ...


C'est louche tous ces "mercis" :mouais: 
Tu as quelque chose &#224; te faire pardonner  
Tu pr&#233;pares un mauvais coup :rateau:







Trop poli pour &#234;tre honn&#234;te :modo:​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Novembre 2005)

*Merci à Juju*
ce nioube qui a su garder toute sa fraîcheur


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Novembre 2005)

*merci aux mecs*
qui ne mettent pas le mot "nioube" un post sur deux...


----------



## Jose Culot (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est louche tous ces "mercis" :mouais:
> Tu as quelque chose à te faire pardonner
> Tu prépares un mauvais coup :rateau:
> 
> ...



Pour préparer un bon coup......Tu la regardes dans le blanc de l'oeil et tu lui dis.
Quand tu verras ta mère tu lui diras merci.
Inteloquée elle te demande pourquoi.......Pour t'avoir faite si jolie....Si c'est vraiment une Espagnole elle sourit et te dit....merci.
PS: Vous n'êtes pas obligés de me dire merci pour la recette.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est louche tous ces "mercis"



C'est surtout navrant...


----------



## La mouette (3 Novembre 2005)

Merci papa, merci maman


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2005)

Merci moi-même.


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout navrant...




Merci de le préciser


----------



## Jec (3 Novembre 2005)

Je tiens à tous me remercier ...


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Merci moi-même.


Nombriliste :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (3 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout navrant...



Merci Sonny....


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Novembre 2005)

ci-mer :rateau:


----------



## joanes (3 Novembre 2005)

Merci...





....trop tard


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Novembre 2005)

bonjour...

EDITH = a non, ici, c'est merci........


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Novembre 2005)

Tout le monde a dit:
			
		

> Merci


..il n'y a pas de quoi !  (si si)


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> ..il n'y a pas de quoi !  (si si)


Si si, j'insiste


----------



## elKBron (3 Novembre 2005)

mes reins, mer2, mer trois , mer quatre, mer cinq, merci !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2005)

Et merde à qui ?


----------



## elKBron (3 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et merde à qui ?


et merde a l heure, ou je fais un malheur !!!


----------



## Ti'punch (3 Novembre 2005)

merci aux cachets effervescents de faire disparaitre le mal de crane


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Novembre 2005)

merci le rhum qui fait apparaitre le mal de crane qui disparait avec les cachets effervescents


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

Merci aux nioubes d'&#234;tre nioube


----------



## Malow (3 Novembre 2005)

Merci clichy de nous donner un peu de joie dans cette soci&#233;t&#233;


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Novembre 2005)

Merci patron, merci patron...


----------



## duracel (3 Novembre 2005)

à ma mère.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)




----------



## ikiki (3 Novembre 2005)

Omer Simpson......... ..... :rose:

----> la porte je sais


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Novembre 2005)

merci à MacGé d'être en français
thank you guys!!! good work


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (3 Novembre 2005)

Merci à la puissance du Merci!


----------



## Jose Culot (3 Novembre 2005)

-Mais passez donc.
-Je n'en ferai rien......après vous
-Honneur aux PLUS vieux.
-Passez donc.........""" vieux!!!!!!;;;;;conard...je t'emm......."""
-Merci
-De rien..........""""""""Vas-y donc vieux c......""""""j'te foutrai ma main sur la g....honneur aux vieux!!!.....sale c..""""""


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

J'hallucine...


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'hallucine...


Hein, comme tu dis :mouais: 
Y a pas mais la pollution fait des d&#233;g&#226;ts :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


Merci toi d'être toi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas mais la pollution fait des dégâts :rateau:



... surtout si elle est nocturne :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... surtout si elle est nocturne :mouais: :rateau:


Macloud sors de ce corps [si on peut appeler ça comme cela] :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'hallucine...


Merci les champignons...


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> *merci aux mecs*
> qui ne mettent pas le mot "nioube" un post sur deux...


 bien dit bobby


----------



## La mouette (3 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Dites merci ?


 
C'est une pub pour une boîte de choc...juste avant les fêtes ??:mouais: ......mais non


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci aux nioubes d'être nioube



D'après sloganizer : 

*Go far with merci.
**I want more, I want merci.
**merci inside you.
**Inspired by merci.
**Nobody does it like merci.
**Buy merci now!
**merci for a professional image.
**There's only one true merci!

et le meilleur pour la fin : **merci kicks ass.*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

merci is rolling, the others are stoned.

merci is a never ending story.

merci never lies.

I wish i was a merci.

The American Way of merci.

merci makes your day.

merci, better than sex.

And on the eighth day, god created merci.

I quit smoking with merci.

merci - a safe place in an unsafe world!

merci - forget the rest.

Think different, think merci.

There's lots of fun in merci.

merci? Yes please.

Jesus loves merci.

I'd sleep with merci.


 Bon je sors


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2005)

Merci à ceux qui disent merci.
Merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci.
Merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci.
Merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci.
Merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci.
Merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci.
Merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci.
Merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci.
Merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci.
Merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci à ceux qui disent merci.
Et à tous les autres qu'il serait trop long de citer mais qui se reconnaîtront.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Novembre 2005)

Merci de mettre MacGé à l'heure d'hiver...


----------



## iKool (4 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> merci, better than sex.
> (...)


:mouais: 

Show no ...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2005)

Merci qui ?


----------



## sofiping (4 Novembre 2005)

Merci SAINT MACLOU  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Novembre 2005)

Merci molotov pour son cocktail si détonnant


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Novembre 2005)

Merci ma&#238;tre Tchapong pour tes enseignements zen 
Merci Gilbert pour tes supers innovations :style:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci qui ?


 
sloganizer !
je l'ai lut et me suis "merde"


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (4 Novembre 2005)




----------



## iNano (4 Novembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Merci SAINT MACLOU  :love:



Evidemment !


----------



## elKBron (4 Novembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment !


 Evidemment
Evidemment
On danse encore
Sur les accords
Qu'on aimait tant

Evidemment
Evidemment
On rit encore
Pour les bêtises
Comme des enfants
Mais pas comme avant[...]

:rose:


----------



## iNano (4 Novembre 2005)

Merci à l'IUT d'avoir mis à disposition cette fantastique salle de presse équipée de PC de l'ère jurassique mais qui, Ô miracle, me permettent de venir chasser mon ennui sur ce fantastique forum...


----------



## iNano (4 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment
> Evidemment
> On danse encore
> Sur les accords
> ...



... Avant que je  m'en aille
Avant mes funérailles... 
:rose:


----------



## hunjord (4 Novembre 2005)

je crois que c'est le genre de Thread qu'on peut prendre en cours sans lire les quatres premières pages....  
Merci de m'épargner mon temps !:rateau:


----------



## joanes (4 Novembre 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

Merci


----------



## juju palavas (4 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est le genre de Thread qu'on peut prendre en cours sans lire les quatres premières pages....
> Merci de m'épargner mon temps !:rateau:



merci quand même


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est le genre de Thread qu'on peut prendre en cours sans lire les quatres premi&#232;res pages....


Pas s&#251;r :mouais: 
C'est plein de de PJ :rateau:


----------



## hunjord (4 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr :mouais:
> C'est plein de de PJ :rateau:


Alors merci !!! j'ai bon???


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2005)

Merci d'y aller mollo sur le flood.


----------

